

NASA wants you to redesign their UI - markbnine
http://blogs.nasa.gov/cm/blog/nasadotgov/posts/post_1291732417239.html

======
pjy04
It looks good. I like how you integrated links that would typically be found
on the sidebar on the main page you land on.

